# how bout taters?????



## bomccorkle (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone ever tried to maybe smoke some potatoes in a foil pan with some garlic butter and other goodies??? I love me some taters and id think smoked ones would rock!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2011)

Check out these links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74923/twice-smoked-taters  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74875/smoked-twice-baked-taters-w-qview  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78880/smoked-potatoes


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2011)

Smoke them all the time.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 2, 2011)

Lots of folks smoke them and like Piney and Al said, they are done all the time at my casa


----------



## dbuster (Jan 3, 2012)

I like to cook them in the water pan with all the drippings.


----------

